# PA Picture Hutchinson Sodas



## stumpknocker (Dec 22, 2010)

Group shot.


----------



## stumpknocker (Dec 22, 2010)

Eagle Bottling Works Ambridge PA


----------



## stumpknocker (Dec 22, 2010)

Cloverdale Lithia-Water Thos J Beck Co Harrisburg PA USA


----------



## stephengray (Dec 22, 2010)

That clover leaf is a great bottle and the eagle from Ambridge, Pa. I have never seen.  Nice bottles.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 22, 2010)

I love them. Does the Clover have a large square plate on the front (or is that an illusion)?


----------



## stumpknocker (Dec 23, 2010)

Bob yes it is all embossed in a big square slug plate.


----------



## Dean (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello JB,
 Nice picture hutchs.  I have several hutchs with eagles and yours is from a different mold.  It's more like the back of an old Morgan silver dollar.  I've enclosed a picture of my 4-leaf and 3-leaf clovers.
 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello JB,
 Here are the eagle hutch pictures which have none like the one that you have shown.

 Enjoy,


----------



## Dean (Dec 23, 2010)

4 more eagles different than yours.




  Dean Marvel


----------

